# Best dewormer for tapeworms?



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

We generally use Drontal, but at $30 a tablet x 5 dogs.......

Is there any de-wormer that is excellent for tapeworms that doesn't cost quite so much? I will say that Drontal works beautifully, but just can't quite choke down that much money right now.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Drontal is what we always used at the vet's office. It is now OTC which I would think would make it less expensive. $30/pill!!! OUCH!!!! I'm not sure what else to use. I know Panacur will get the type passed by eating rodents, but not the type spread through fleas. We used to check tapeworm segments under the microscope to determine which type it was, and use the less expensive Panacur for the one.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

farmmom said:


> Drontal is what we always used at the vet's office. It is now OTC which I would think would make it less expensive. $30/pill!!! OUCH!!!! I'm not sure what else to use. I know Panacur will get the type passed by eating rodents, but not the type spread through fleas. We used to check tapeworm segments under the microscope to determine which type it was, and use the less expensive Panacur for the one.


Drontal is available OTC now? I was looking on 1800PetMeds and it still said by prescription only. 
The vet here did say I could get it for $17 a pill here. So, we'll probably just go with that. I think this is the kind being spread by fleas. We've battled this for years. We brought in a rescue dog years ago that had them and since we've never been able to completely wipe out the flea population, we also haven't been able to totally wipe out the worm population.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I've seen it at places like PetsMart on the shelf. It went OTC a few years ago - of course, they may have pulled it back. The drug name is Prazyquantal, so you may be able to find it in genereic.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Safeguard 10% liquid "goat" wormer works well

Give 1ML/5lbs, on 3 consecutive days


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Praziquantel-it gets both types of tapes. Panacur is not effective for "flea tapeworms". It can be bought OTC now.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you for the answers.


----------



## GraceMarie (Dec 18, 2004)

You can buy the "labeled for fish" version of praziquantel here:

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=11bb46be-250b-4a3f-a9fa-f270bbd04f72

Dosage as follows:
5 lbs. & under: 1/2 tablet
6-10 lbs: 1 tablet
11-15 lbs.: 1 1/2 tablets
16-30 lbs.: 2 tablets
31-45 lbs.: 3 tablets
46-60 lbs. : 4 tablets
over 60 lbs.: 5 tablets

I use a lot of the fish meds for my dogs - same medication just much cheaper.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

What dewormers work best for cats?

Thanks


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

dezingg said:


> What dewormers work best for cats?
> 
> Thanks


For tapes, praziquantal is also used. I've used panacur for other intestinal worms with great success. I don't recall the dosage though.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

For what worms? The same meds as dogs for tapeworms. It depends on the worm(s) for other meds. Usually similar to what you would use for a dog (maybe a different dose).


----------

